# new to this..?'s



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

so I am getting some silkie and white crested polish hatching eggs via mail today. I have my styrofoam incubator going...40% humidity and 100 degrees. do I put the eggs in as soon as I get them or do I let them sit for 24 hrs after unpacking them?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Let them rest, but you do want to tilt the box a couple of times during the 24 hours to keep the yolk from sticking. I've found the easiest way to do this is to put them in an egg carton and put something a few inches high under one of the (short) ends of the carton. I always end up using a roll of duct tape on its side for this. Leave for approx. 12 hours and then tilt the other end up. 
Good luck and happy hatching.


----------



## ftwchopper (Aug 5, 2012)

What i do with shipped eggs is let them sit 24 hours and then lay them on there sides in the incubator without turning them for the first 7 days.The rest of the hatching period,i turn them normally in the auto turner...This method has worked well for me..


----------

